# French dip



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 24, 2017)

Needed to run home at lunch yesterday. Knew I was going
To be cramped for time in the evening so I fired up the sous Vide and threw in a frozen Tri tip. 

133, 5 hours.

Was grilling thighs for the dog so when they were done I cranked to the heat and seared the Tri tip.








One months worth of dog chicken!







Out of the Sous vide





































Somehow I forgot the sandwee photo! It was tasty, and in this case the Sous Vide was a good tool to use. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 24, 2017)

Looks pretty dam good!!! I am not trying the sous vide yet, It will be some time before I get to that with the schedule I have. Either way it looks good, Point


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 24, 2017)

That looks really good!  Been a long time since I've made dippers...  Too long...

Poochie chow looks pretty good too!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 24, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Looks pretty dam good!!! I am not trying the sous vide yet, It will be some time before I get to that with the schedule I have. Either way it looks good, Point



Thank you! I see no real need for Sous Vide in the home. It's a gadget one can use, but not anything one can't live without.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 24, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That looks really good!  Been a long time since I've made dippers...  Too long...
> 
> Poochie chow looks pretty good too!



Thanks CB! The damn dog eats better than we do, lol!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 24, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks CB! The damn dog eats better than we do, lol!



The beef is perfection and I was thinking the same about the Dog Chow! I would be happy to be invited for a meal of them thighs...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 24, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The beef is perfection and I was thinking the same about the Dog Chow! I would be happy to be invited for a meal of them thighs...JJ


Thanks JJ!
 

I sample the brown crispy bits of the thighs that stick to the grill just to make sure its safe for the dog...


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 24, 2017)

Looks tasty Case, I would love one of those right about now.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 24, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks tasty Case, I would love one of those right about now.



Thank you! I can't wait to have another tonight!


----------



## bellaru (Feb 27, 2017)

Great looking steak!
What do you do with the chicken? Do you just feed the dog straight pieces of chicken or make it into homemade dog food?


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 27, 2017)

Your dogs are eating better than I do some days! Tri-tip looks great as well. Points!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> Great looking steak!
> What do you do with the chicken? Do you just feed the dog straight pieces of chicken or make it into homemade dog food?



Thank you! 

Our oldest dog gets Pot. Dog approved pot. To help him along with his Joints, uh movement. 

So we cook the chicken and mix the powdered cannabis into that for him. 

Does it help, yes. We're just trying to make his next 1-3 (7-21) years a bit better.

Lots of people do the raw chicken diet for dogs. But we do not. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks Great, Case!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for reminding me we haven't had any Dipping here for a long time!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're reminding me of my Son & his Dog Diesel---When he gets Chuck Roasts, he gets 2 for him & his Wife & one for Diesel. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





( Lasts a couple weeks of a little on top of his Dog food every day.)

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 28, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Case!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear!

Yeah our oldest dog gets about a cup per day. We use it to give him some medicine that is powdered. We sprinkle it on top. I go trough a quart sized zipper vac pack bag a week. This batch of chicken yielded 8 weeks worth.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice work Case! No wonder your dogs always look like they've got the munchies!

We have been making our own dog food for a while now too. Its not any cheaper to make it than buying a higher end dog food, but we know exactly what's in it. So many reports in the news lately about questionable ingredients and practices in different brands of dog food. Points for the pooches!


----------



## b-one (Feb 28, 2017)

Tasty looking TT,my dogs food is pricey as well a little more then our hamburger which has seen insane lately. Luckily our meals smell better then his.


----------



## xray (Mar 1, 2017)

Good looking French dippers!! Man I wish I could get a tri tip. I'd eat that dog food as well


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Nice work Case! No wonder your dogs always look like they've got the munchies!
> 
> We have been making our own dog food for a while now too. Its not any cheaper to make it than buying a higher end dog food, but we know exactly what's in it. So many reports in the news lately about questionable ingredients and practices in different brands of dog food. Points for the pooches!


Thank you! They always get treats when I'm cooking!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2017)

b-one said:


> Tasty looking TT,my dogs food is pricey as well a little more then our hamburger which has seen insane lately. Luckily our meals smell better then his.


Thank you! Tasty tri tip makes great sandwees!

We go through  a 40# bag of high quality dog food a month, plus 8-10 pounds of the chicken thighs. Then there's the old dogs joint medicine that gets sprinkled on the food. That's the spendy part.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2017)

Xray said:


> Good looking French dippers!! Man I wish I could get a tri tip. I'd eat that dog food as well


Yep tri tip is hard to beat. I remember seeing someone in PA got some a year or so ago. Can't remember who or where they found it,


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yep tri tip is hard to beat. I remember seeing someone in PA got some a year or so ago. Can't remember who or where they found it,


That might have been Adam.

No TriTips here either.

Bear


----------



## xray (Mar 1, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yep tri tip is hard to beat. I remember seeing someone in PA got some a year or so ago. Can't remember who or where they found it,






Bearcarver said:


> That might have been Adam.
> 
> No TriTips here either.
> 
> ...



I believe it was Adam that did one. I think he spun it on the rotisserie. I believe Richie did one as well, he's over the border in Jersey.

 I'm sure I could find one if I drive far enough,  but I don't want to empty my gas tank finding one. 

 You could always fed ex your leftovers!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2017)

Xray said:


> I believe it was Adam that did one. I think he spun it on the rotisserie. I believe Richie did one as well, he's over the border in Jersey.
> 
> I'm sure I could find one if I drive far enough,  but I don't want to empty my gas tank finding one.
> 
> You could always fed ex your leftovers!!!!



Leftovers? Ha you'd be getting a box full of air! Very rarely Tri tip left overs!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2017)

Xray said:


> I believe it was Adam that did one. I think he spun it on the rotisserie. I believe Richie did one as well, he's over the border in Jersey.
> 
> I'm sure I could find one if I drive far enough, but I don't want to empty my gas tank finding one.
> 
> You could always fed ex your leftovers!!!!


I'm sure I could get one of my Small Butcher Shop Buddies to cut me one, but it would cost more than I pay for Choice Prime Rib at my local "Weis" or "Giant", so I just stick to Prime Rib.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm sure I could get one of my Small Butcher Shop Buddies to cut me one, but it would cost more than I pay for Choice Prime Rib at my local "Weis" or "Giant", so I just stick to Prime Rib.
> 
> Bear


Until they see how fast they fly out of the meat case!


----------

